# 7.3L Powerstroke Performance



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

Just bought a 2002 F-350 7.3L ex-cab. What did you guys do as far as gaining horsepower and exhaust? wesport


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

I added an AFE stage 2 intake , Magnaflow 4in. exhaust and a DP tuner . The intake and exhaust didnt make much of a seat of the pants change but they did bring down the EGT,s. Th DP tuner brought the truck to life !! I,ve got 4 tunes on the chip ( stock.60hp performance,80hp economy,100hp performance) and its great to be able to switch tunes on the fly . Stock is great when the roads are slick , 60hp is used when towing and 80 & 100hp are for leaving the tailgaters in a cloud !


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, I run a AFE Stage II, a Silverline dual exhaust (no muffler) and a TS Performance chip......and a BTS fully built transmission on my 01.

Be sure to run gauges prior to a chip...pyrometer, trans temp and boost.
I would recommend a BTS valve body for your transmission, and have the chip tuned accordingly for it.


Lots of choices for chips....TS, Tony Wildman, Cale at BTS, DP, DI, etc...


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

Vinnie;676287 said:


> I added an AFE stage 2 intake , Magnaflow 4in. exhaust and a DP tuner . The intake and exhaust didnt make much of a seat of the pants change but they did bring down the EGT,s. Th DP tuner brought the truck to life !! I,ve got 4 tunes on the chip ( stock.60hp performance,80hp economy,100hp performance) and its great to be able to switch tunes on the fly . Stock is great when the roads are slick , 60hp is used when towing and 80 & 100hp are for leaving the tailgaters in a cloud !


where do you buy the dp tuner? how much? do i need to change the exhaust and intake?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

In my opinion...gauges, intake, and exhaust before you chip it


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

downpipe made a big difference on my 97


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the Predator Diablo Sport tuner. That thing is ridiculous! By the far the best tuner that I have found!


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

nickv13412;676332 said:


> In my opinion...gauges, intake, and exhaust before you chip it


Don not put in a chip until you have at the VERY least a pyrometer. Second, a trans temp. Third boost gauge.

You would be shocked to know the kind of trans temps you are running when you are plowing.

DP tunes rock. No better tunes than what Jody can do for you. Customer service second to none.

Remember to do intake and exhaust first before any mods. Make sure your tranny is up to the task also. They usually go about 175K then its time for a rebuild.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Not sure about a 4R100 usually going 175,000 miles before a rebuild.

Depends on use, and if you're stock or modded. My 01 was modded and used hard, toasted the stock 4R100 in 37,000 miles.

I would install the BTS valve body at the same time or before the chip.

For additional cooling, you can swap in a 6.0 trans cooler.....over double the size of the 7.3 cooler.


Everyone has their personal preference on tunes, Jody has lots of happy customers, I've ran a few of his tunes in the past.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

"where do you buy the dp tuner? how much? do i need to change the exhaust and intake? "
For the tuner go straight to the source .
http://www.dp-tuner.com/
Veggin PSD hit it right on the head , make sure you have at least a Pyro gauge . Your truck sould have come with a trans gauge already so that shouldnt be a problem.
You dont need to change the intake and exhaust but it really brings down the EGT,s . The usual route for upgrades starts with A) gauges
B) exhaust
C) intake
D) Tuner
E) WHATEVER YOU BROKE WHILE SHOWING OFF


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

FWIW, I'd still recommend an aftermarket trans temp gauge as the factory gauge isn't anything more than a glorified warning light.
It's programmed not to move until it is already pretty Hot. 
Good pics showing the stock gauge compared to an autometer:
http://www.itpdiesel.com/fordtransgauge.php


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Vinnie;676481 said:


> "where do you buy the dp tuner? how much? do i need to change the exhaust and intake? "
> For the tuner go straight to the source .
> http://www.dp-tuner.com/
> Veggin PSD hit it right on the head , make sure you have at least a Pyro gauge . Your truck sould have come with a trans gauge already so that shouldnt be a problem.
> ...


Boy are you right about the "whatever you broke showing off"

I run my truck at truck pulls most every weekend in the summer........
You don't really want to make plans to use it every Monday morning when you are doing that nonsence, but its a lot of fun,

I have some videos to post if anyones interested, including ripping a clevis out a reciever hitch on pull.......argh.......:crying:


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Start a new post Veggin and throw those videos up. I always like watching other people break stuff LOL


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I should vinnie. When it let go, I thought somehow the sled hit me from behind! I sounded like a shotgun touched off inside the truck, (not that I would have any experience with that).

I'll try to get at that thread tomorrow. Gotta love good video of BLOWIN COAL!!!!!


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a TS chip but didn't like it . . . I have an edge evolution programmer now i like it ten times better


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Get something aftermarket thats popular, cause towing loaded trailers with that stock engine sucks big time! No power in mine going uphill with a loaded dump trailer....boggs down fast! chug-alug! ... incredibly thirsty on diesel too!


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree with everyone as far as the recommendations. Especially with DCspecial and a trans temp gauge. I would also recommend looking into the new F6 chip by DP tuner, you can update new tunes via email verses sending the chip back to Jody. 

Take this for what it's work, if you are plowing with a 7.3 the trans cooler is much undersized for the duty and heat that is generated, this is mainly due to the fact the Torque converter never has a chance to lock-up under low plowing speeds and generates a lot of heat. 

I have told this story before but a couple of years ago I was doing our camp road which had extremely compact snow, 2-3ft work, the camp road is about 1/4 mile long. About half way through I noticed my in dash trans gauge was approaching the yellow, knowing that the gauge is useless, my tranny fluid was basically over heated. The in-dash gauge actually runs off a timer not temperature. 

Shortly after I had a set of gauge in, on the stock cooler the trans temps can easily get up to 200-225 while towing or plowing. 225-230 being the point where most people consider the fluid toast. 

Solution for this is easy, install a 6.0 trans cooler (which is about 5 times the size)and never have to worry about it again, you're trans temp will never get over 165 under any plowing/towing conditions, and probably extend you're tranny life.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I was always confused why the V-10s had a larger cooler than the 7.3....didn't make any sense.

Ford must have realized it was a mistake when they came out with the monster 6.0 cooler.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

DCSpecial;676697 said:


> I was always confused why the V-10s had a larger cooler than the 7.3....didn't make any sense.
> 
> Ford must have realized it was a mistake when they came out with the monster 6.0 cooler.


Never made any sense to me either on the V-10 cooler.

But hey the 6.0 cooler sure is a monster and I love it, some times I actually think my trans gauge isn't working because it takes awhile to come over 100 degrees.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

For those interested, 
http://www.dieselsite.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=480

I added a the TRU COOL 4739 leaving the junk stock on in place. I'm thinking about adding the V-10 hardware equipped on in place of the 28K stock cooler. I get to 200 degrees while plowing, but pulling my 30 foot camper in the summer only 135. Must have something to do with the TC lockup on my chip tuning......I may have to call Jody at DP about a tune that will lock the TC faster......I dunno....


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

If you want to upgrade the stocker....the 6.0 cooler is the way to go. Just need some 1/2" to 3/8" barbed adapters and some 1/2" hose to make it work along with some hose clamps. 
I think I read that BTS sells a complete kit to do the swap with everything you need....not sure. Back when I bought my BTS trans they didn't have a kit but Brian told me everything I needed for the swap.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

veggin psd;676748 said:


> For those interested,
> http://www.dieselsite.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=480
> 
> I added a the TRU COOL 4739 leaving the junk stock on in place. I'm thinking about adding the V-10 hardware equipped on in place of the 28K stock cooler. I get to 200 degrees while plowing, but pulling my 30 foot camper in the summer only 135. Must have something to do with the TC lockup on my chip tuning......I may have to call Jody at DP about a tune that will lock the TC faster......I dunno....


One 6.0 cooler will completely curb you're cooling needs, like I said, heavy towing and plowing you won't see more than about 165(and that's with the smaller 26 row cooler, the 31 row would probably be a little less). It would probably be cheaper too, you can usually fine one fairly cheap.

As you are probably aware the cooler is just massive compared to the V-10 or 7.3 cooler and you're probably aware that it's an easy replacement, bolts right into the stock location, you don't have to make any special mounts like you usually do for an aftermarket cooler. The only thing you need to change is go to the bigger 1/2 tranny lines that the 6.0 cooler has.

Here is a write up I did on how to do the upgrade if you are interested.

http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15508


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

DCSpecial;676758 said:


> If you want to upgrade the stocker....the 6.0 cooler is the way to go. Just need some 1/2" to 3/8" barbed adapters and some 1/2" hose to make it work along with some hose clamps.
> I think I read that BTS sells a complete kit to do the swap with everything you need....not sure. Back when I bought my BTS trans they didn't have a kit but Brian told me everything I needed for the swap.


You can get a kit from Brian, but you can put you're own kit together for about 30-35 bucks, I list what you need in my write up. However I do think Brian's kit includes 90 degree threaded fittings, which aren't absolutely necessary but they help in the routing of the new hoses. Plus I believe Brian's kit is around $50 or more. In the way I do it, you don't have any threaded connections, eliminating potential leak points.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you running a remote trans filter? I am kicking that idea around. I think it would make a nice addition to the new trans I had built after last season.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not, but I have heard of some doing it, I don't know as there is any serious need for it.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Landscapes8988;676229 said:


> Just bought a 2002 F-350 7.3L ex-cab. What did you guys do as far as gaining horsepower and exhaust? wesport


you should look into buying a semi if you need more power to pull.....they are a heck of a lot cheeper than a pickup and they last 3 times as long on mileage.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

There is no better feeling then blowing a rice burner with coffee can exhaust (or some euro sportscar) away from a stoplight in a cloud of black smoke

Oh wait, I have a tuned up diesel eurotrash car too, what was I thinking...... as quick as my VW TDI is, the Powerstroke is still more fun!


----------

